# Tutoring English in Sharjah



## Elamee (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I am an American teaching English at a private school in Sharjah and am hoping to start tutoring (or I guess doing 'tuition' as I've heard it here) to make a little bit more money. 

I need advice on the best ways to advertise (where and how) as well as how much I should expect per hour. 

My Egyptian friend who tutors English told me to never ask for less than 150 AED an hour and she knows of other tutors who ask for upwards of 400 an hour (and these aren't even from native-speaking English tutors!). 

I appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you everyone


----------



## humming-bird (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi there,
I am searching for tution for my 3grade duaghter,is this post still active?
Thnx


----------

